# Lime Milkshakes - Vietnamese Snake Wines..etc..



## toximac (Feb 15, 2010)

Apparently theres a new drink going around down town, called the lime milkshake, a lady named mzsel introduced it and everyone has been drinking them.

Most people now call it the reptile drink, lizard drink, snake drink by decorating with a garnish of jelly snakes...

Also the Vietnamese Snake wine is very popular...

If any of you know of any other reptile drinks, please post a picture of one.. it would be ever so kind..
thankyou...


A picture of a crocodile having a lime milkshake..





Cobra snake wine anyone tried??









Reptile ideas anyone??







MzSel's Lime milkshake facility... I snuck in and took a photo of her Lime milkshake lake...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 15, 2010)

Um i think ur Rattle snake wine is a cobra wine


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 15, 2010)

roflmao


----------



## Sel (Feb 15, 2010)

Love your work Tommy.

Although,, now im going to have to change locations.

You can also mix vodka into the lime, 
Lime cocktail, with a side of chocolate jelly snake.


----------



## naledge (Feb 15, 2010)

Those milkshakes look delicious.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 15, 2010)

ahh yes
i knew MZsel liked lime mlkshakes


----------



## Sel (Feb 15, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ahh yes
> i knew MZsel liked lime mlkshakes



haha who doesnt :lol:


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Midori's as far as I'll go, keep your cobra/rattler/whatever wine to yourself people :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL Tox!!
I Love Lime Milk Shakes! 
Dunno if I'd like the ones from Sels facility though...
Sorry Sel.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL gotta love it sel I always knew there was something green about you  lol


----------



## percey39 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha looks nice. Years ago when i was younger we went trekking in thailand and stayed with a hill tribe. Were served dog for tea, cobra blood and wine for drinks.Neither drinks tasted great but are meant to boost your adrenaline. The dog was suprisingly good. Apparently this is their way of wishin you good luck


----------



## toximac (Feb 15, 2010)

percey39 said:


> haha looks nice. Years ago when i was younger we went trekking in thailand and stayed with a hill tribe. Were served dog for tea, cobra blood and wine for drinks.Neither drinks tasted great but are meant to boost your adrenaline. The dog was suprisingly good. Apparently this is their way of wishin you good luck



ROFL, did you get good luck afterwards? I really wanna try it, or a shot of live cobra blood in japan...
Midori is nice, but I had a really bad "mint Seduction" at this indian restaurant tonight, It tasted like The mint sauce on a lamb roast ... with tea bits floating on the top lol
I like midori jelly, jagermiester with green energy drink/V or Mother (with green dye)... Viper Bombs? lol
omg lmao rofl,.... MzSel will just have to upgrade her security, it was bloody hard trying to get past the fences... just like The Cove where they slaughter dolphins, but in a lime milkshake kinda way... slaughtering limes...and stuff lol

I wonder if deep fried snake would be nice, taste like crush prawn shell, if its cooked really well done.. hmm..


----------



## percey39 (Feb 16, 2010)

well i didnt get sick lol so it must of been lucky. The blood wasfresh and you had to be quick or it clots and its said to be useless if it does.


----------



## toximac (Feb 16, 2010)

percey39 said:


> well i didnt get sick lol so it must of been lucky. The blood wasfresh and you had to be quick or it clots and its said to be useless if it does.



That must be why they keep cobra's in cages in Japan and slice their their necks when they amp them up so the bloods thinner and drinkable :-o Did it taste salty? lol


----------



## percey39 (Feb 16, 2010)

to be honest i was pretty plastered from the wine lol but it was a very unique taste and feeling


----------



## toximac (Feb 18, 2010)

percey39 said:


> to be honest i was pretty plastered from the wine lol but it was a very unique taste and feeling



Are you Serial?


----------

